# Solar radio? Help!



## Naturedude (Jun 29, 2012)

Can anybody recommend a reliable solar/crank radio? Doesn't have to be fancy, in fact, the smaller/lighter the better. Thank in advance!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I need to go look at my Eton radio again, I havent checked on it in ages. I dont think mine is the solar charge unit... You can buy one that is solar charging for $50 on amazon.

This is basically the same radio design that I have, they've changed the case a bit but thats all. I field tested mine (in my front yard) during the big power outage we had here in SoCal a few years back and it worked flawlessly, I was not disappointed at all, it performed just as advertised.

http://www.amazon.com/American-Turb...9673865&sr=8-1&keywords=eton+radio+hand+crank


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have these:

http://www.amazon.com/2-PACK-Emerge...91&sr=8-7&keywords=emergency+radio+hand+crank

They seem to be cheaper per unit in the 2-pack, come in a few different colors, and they work adequately. If you need a bunch of them for BOBs I'd recommend them. If you only need one for yourself, you might want to spend more on a better unit.

If you can dispense with the solar/crank feature, I like these:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00140DBRY...g=UTF8&colid=GFJKVURX3ZNI&coliid=I1R64IQ2NY2V

I purchased one, tossed the bulky headphones and replaced them with some ear buds, and carry it in my "Escape from New York" bag. I've had it about 10 years now and it works fine despite getting knocked around in the bottom of a bag for years. The advantage is a much smaller, but better quality radio. The disadvantage is no recharging capability so I carry an extra AAA.

A search on Amazon gives you lots of choices.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Eton and Grundig are the same company. I have both and find them to be just fine. Radio Shack carries the Eton solar crank radios. the one thing I would recommend is buy an extra rechargeable battery from Batteries plus or someone to keep in reserve. the Solar only works when the internal battery is hooked up and not gone bad. keep your reserve battery in the refrigerator. GB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I gave up on solar or crank radios because they kind of fix a problem that doesn't really exist.

My Grundig G8 gets batteries put in it that are "dead" in nearly any other device, yet will work for a month or two on those "dead" batteries just fine. I have never, ever put new batteries in so I don't know how long it will run on new batteries. Even the cheap rechargeable batteries in "solar path lights" will keep the radio working for 6 months or so.

I have owned a few different "hand crank electric devices", and honestly the novelty has worn off for me. You get only a little power out of a whole lotta crankin'!! The crank gears are LOUD too... I mean LOUD.

I would rather just use rechargeable batteries in a solar charger and that is by FAR the easiest and most convenient way to use a radio or flashlight.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought mine from Amazon quite awhile ago and it works just fine. It's a Safe-T-Proof Solar, Hand-Crank Emergency Radio w/ cell phone charger. It was only $26.95 with free shipping. I was so satisfied with it that I bought my brother and sister one each. They in turn wanted more to pass along to some of their friends. I put mine out in the sun once a month to keep fully charged.
A word of caution, the radio will only charge a cell phone if it's completely charged itself and then will be depleted upon charging the phone.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I have a Grundig crank charge that also uses regular batteries and a couple of Bayless clockwork (which are somewhat noisy) one runs on solar or crank and the new one runs on solar, rechargeable batteries, or clockwork. Solar is always good but the thing about rechargeable ni-cad batteries is that I've had problems were they didn't seem to last as long as they should and they are not cheap to replace. In fact I have some solar rechargeabe flashlights with ni-cad rechargeable and L-I standby batteries I got from Costco that when the ni-cad's went bad I found that new batteries cost twice what I paid for a two pack of flashlights. They are basically designed as throwaways. The only time we use these radios is when snow storms have knocked our power out or during summer when I'm working outside and there is plenty of sunshine to run on solar. The Bayless radios were designed for remote areas where regular batteries are often not so available, like Africa.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have one of these and it works. $24 with shipping.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Emergency-S...=US_Portable_AM_FM_Radios&hash=item43a4a2a946


----------



## Outpost (Nov 26, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I gave up on solar or crank radios because they kind of fix a problem that doesn't really exist.
> 
> My Grundig G8 gets batteries put in it that are "dead" in nearly any other device, yet will work for a month or two on those "dead" batteries just fine. I have never, ever put new batteries in so I don't know how long it will run on new batteries. Even the cheap rechargeable batteries in "solar path lights" will keep the radio working for 6 months or so.
> 
> ...


Yup. 
Crank radios (I find) have to get better just to suck.

If I need to charge up some batteries really quickly, (well... *relatively* quickly), I'll use a cordless drill with a crank on the chuck. I tried it once (using a big-a$$ed diode to the rechargeable battery pack) and while it felt like it was giving me forearms like Popeye, it charged the batteries enough to use.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I find that batteries I leave in the trunk of the car for a couple winters will be dead as a doornail, but with the crank you can get one of these to work in a few minutes, even if the battery is totally drained. They have their uses.

I like the small Sony I linked to above better to have on my person.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Id rather buy parts for crystal radio, thank you...no power at all needed. They only pick up AM (usually - there are a few folks researching on how to make FM crystal receivers). Much easier to make one, and lots of fun to boot.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kappydell said:


> Id rather buy parts for crystal radio, thank you...no power at all needed. They only pick up AM (usually - there are a few folks researching on how to make FM crystal receivers). Much easier to make one, and lots of fun to boot.


I have had limited success with them... I found you need a hella good antenna, and a really good ground as well. Tuning can be very tricky. Some stations that transmit closer to your location drown out others not much farther away due to sheer broadcasting wattage.


----------

